# Frustrating situation



## Rorschach (Nov 2, 2010)

3 times in the past 4 days peak has actually attacked chess, as in chasing him around the cage biting and hissing and flapping.

He'd previously been content just to do a bit of posturing and bite at him when Chess came to him for attention, but apparantly he's decided to go on the offense now.

I don't particularly want to keep Peak anymore, he hasn't made any progress in about a month (probably my fault as I haven't worked with him as much as Chess) and now he's developed behavior issues with Chess. So I want him gone.

The problem stems from two fronts, one it's difficult to rehome birds, I've contacted a number of vets/pet store/animal societies and nobody has any good ideas, I've posted on craigs list with no bites, I've spoken to my friends and they don't know anybody, it's quite frustrating.

Secondly Chess is really attached to peak, each time Peak has attacked Chess I've put him in the bathroom to get him out of the way, and Chess does nothing but cry to get him back until I bring him back. I don't know how a bird can be abused and attached at the same time. I'd just get rid of Peak through whatever means necessary but I think Chess would take it really hard.

on top of this Chess has watery poop now, I hesistate to call it diarrhea because that implies that the solids are actually liquids, but I don't know if they are or not, all I know is that there is ALOT more liquids than there used to be. So he may be getting sick and I have no money to fix him, so I kind of just have to watch and hope he's okay.

So I have one bird I don't want and can't get rid of, and another bird that I do want that nature may just take from me. 

Sigh.

On the other hand when I went to the pet store I saw a green cheeked conure that I was absolutely in love with  He was climbing on the ceiling of his cage, hanging upside down and 'walking' on the ceiling. It was so adorable, he came over to the side of the cage and said hello while I was there too. 

I don't know whats going to happen with these cockatiels but I really love birds and whether I can help these guys through this or not I'm still really looking forward to having a pet bird I can hold and spend time with.

EDIT: FOUR times in 4 days, he gets REALLY aggressive at night, as soon as the lights go down he starts hissing and spitting at everything, looks like he's spending another night in the bathroom.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> he gets REALLY aggressive at night


"Night time is the right time for a fight" is part of the cockatiel philosophy. It's like they just HAVE to argue over sleeping places no matter what - even mated pairs do it. Separate cages would solve the problem of bedtime fights. It would really be preferable for these two to have separate cages all the time, but if that's not feasible then a small, cheap sleep cage would be helpful.


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 2, 2010)

tielfan said:


> "Night time is the right time for a fight" is part of the cockatiel philosophy. It's like they just HAVE to argue over sleeping places no matter what - even mated pairs do it. Separate cages would solve the problem of bedtime fights. It would really be preferable for these two to have separate cages all the time, but if that's not feasible then a small, cheap sleep cage would be helpful.


Its not like the normal chirping posturing they do at night, they did that since the day I got them, I mean he hisses, LOUDLY, nonstop for like 30 minutes to an hour. And chases Chess around the cage, this behavior only started a week or so ago, not sure exactly what happened but it's completely unacceptable. If I felt any sort of emotional connection to peak at all I wouldn't feel like this but I feel like I have a dog that does nothing but growl at me no matter how nicely I treat it.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Separate cages, I tell ya. Find a cheap used cage on craigslist or something. Give it to Peak, a strange cage might take some of the starch out of him.


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 2, 2010)

tielfan said:


> Separate cages, I tell ya. Find a cheap used cage on craigslist or something. Give it to Peak, a strange cage might take some of the starch out of him.


I've checked craigs list previously and got no results, I'd love to house them in separate cages but it won't be fiscally feasible for another few weeks at least.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I know it might be a long shot, but could you advertise in your local paper for a free or cheap cage? Someone might be wanting to get rid of one and feel nice enough to give it to you - even post it on bulletin boards! Make a little story to go with it! Even if it's just a cage to do with until you can afford a better one.


----------



## LilyLynn (Oct 6, 2010)

Where are you located? I have an extra cage


----------



## LilyLynn (Oct 6, 2010)

Nevermimd, just read your other thread..
Sorry I didn't see this sooner


----------

